# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  ورود التوست بالدجاج

## My Life Style

_ورود التوست بالدجاج


شفت لكم وصفه أنما اييه و حبيت أنقلها لكم 


/


مقاديرنـا :


خبز توست - 

صدور دجاج - 

بصله او بصلتين -

فص صغير او فصين ثوم - 

صلصه طماطم - 

جبن سايل - 

جبن موزاريلا - 

زعتر للزينه . 






صوره بعض المقادير 



الطريقـه :


ابحطها بالصور على كل صوره ابشرح 


اول شي ..




نقطع الدجاج مكعبـات




يصير زي هييك 





ناخذ البصل 




ناخذ البصل ونحطه في قدر مع شويه زييت وعلى الناار نحركـه 



نهرس ثووم ونحطه على البصل بهاذي الآله






نحط عليه الدجاج اللي قطعناه ونحط البهارات والملح والفلفل ونحركه ..
 
ونغطيه شوي ونتركه الين شوي ينشف من مويته . 





اثناء ماحنا تاركينه ناخذ التوست ونوخر حوافه





ونفردهـ نخليه دقـاق 


ونرجع للدجاج ونحط عليه الصلصه الين يصير لونه احمر ..


ونحط ايضا عليه جبن ملعقتيـن 





نآخذ صينيه أم قوالب





نحط التوست في الصينيه ونحاول يصير على شكل ورده ونحط فوقها الدجاج 






وكمان نحط فوقه جبن موزاريلا والزعتر 

وندخله الفرن تشقيير من فوق .. الين يصير لونه اشقر 








منقوووووول


[IMG]http://www.********.com/up/uploads/c8d2a5b69c.gif[/IMG]_

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## Rashid Mam

رووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## My Life Style



----------


## & اليازية &

مشكوووووره الغلااااا

----------


## @أم عمر@

روووووووووعة

----------


## نونوة المزيون

روووعة الطريقة
وسهلة
يسلموووووو

----------


## غايه الدلوعه

روووعة الطريقة
وسهلة
يسلموووووو

----------


## مها القبيسي

انا احط دياي بالباشميل وازينه بالزيتون الاسود والجبن لذيييييييييذ.

----------


## ديور

بجربه باذن الله 

تسلم ايدج

----------


## ~..أم الدويس..~

روووعة ماشاء الله وسهله..بجربها..

----------


## ريـــــــم

تسلمين الغلاااا  :Smile:

----------


## ام عبادي70

مشكوره علة النقل

----------


## عسولة حبيبها

خطيره ما شاء الله عليج حلووو وايد

----------


## راشـ أم ـد

يمييييييييييي تسلم ادينج الغاليه

----------


## احلى الاسامي

طريقه سهله...وشكلها حلووووو
تسلمين...نقل موفق

----------


## .بنت محمد.

فكرة حلوووه ويديده
يسلمووو ع النقل

----------


## بنت هنيامي

يمي ... يمي .... يمي

----------


## My Life Style



----------


## ليا محمد

لذيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييذه

----------


## My Life Style



----------


## بيبي دمعة

روووووووووووووووووووعة وشكله يمي يمي ..

----------


## My Life Style



----------


## اسيرة زايد

شكله بصراحة لذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذيذ... تسلم ايدك

----------


## My Life Style



----------


## *قلب حب*

تسلمين عالطبخة

----------


## My Life Style

_الله يسلمج ويعافيج

هلا وغلا_

----------


## أم مايد 2008

تسلمييييييييين اختي عالنقل ... والطريقة حلوووووة

----------


## My Life Style



----------


## ريم الفلا4

تسلم ايديج علي طبخة حلو جميل روعة

----------


## حرمه يديده

حركه حلوه ^_^ 

يسلموو خيتو عالنقل

----------


## نور الح

رووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## bent.uae

تسلم ايدج
على هالاكله الحلوة والنقل
بس كيف بناكل هالأكله
ماقدر افتح حليج كبر التوست
ولااحسن اقطعها بالسكين واكلها بالشوكة

----------


## maitha04

رووووووووووعه طريقتج

انا اسويهااا بس بالبف باستري 

مافي مانع نجرب بالتوووست ^__^

----------


## روائع الحرير

روووووووووووووووووووعه تسلمين فديتج

----------


## طاف عمري

تجنن جاري التطبيق

----------


## راشـ أم ـد

روووعة الطريقة
وسهلة
يسلموووووو

----------


## meshad

ممممممممممممممممممممم
حلوووو

----------


## الجازي 66



----------


## My Life Style

_

وجودكم جدا اسعدني

ومشاركتكم عطرت صفحتي


_

----------


## ام خليفه22

>

----------


## My Life Style

_الله يسلمج ويعافيج حبيبتي

منووووووووره الموضوع_

----------


## qmooorah

حلووووووووووووووووووو وسهل

----------


## rose_dxb

رووووووووووووووووووعه ^^

----------


## ×سمحاويه×

*واو جوعتينا
وورده جميله*

----------


## احب عيالي

روعه ما شالله تسلم الايادي

----------


## My Life Style



----------


## شعاع المجد

تسلمين الغلا

----------


## بنت شربت

واااااااااااااااااو شكله كشششخه

تسلمين اختيه وبالتوفيييق

----------


## الجناحيه

وايد حلوه الفكره

----------


## روح الــــورد

تسلم ايدج ....... ^.^

----------


## My Life Style



----------


## ريوم0001

تسلم ايدج

----------


## My Life Style



----------


## * أم أحمد

لذيذ يعطيج العافية

----------


## My Life Style



----------


## ورد الجنه

للرفع

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

روووعه ما شاء الله ,,, سلمت إيدج غناتي

----------


## My Life Style

*الله يعطيك العافية و يسلمك ع المرور

*

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*حلو شكله الصراحة و يشهي = )*

----------


## My Life Style



----------


## نبض بوظبي

لذييييييييييييييييييذ وسهله الطريقه

----------


## My Life Style



----------


## أم سعود..

يعطيج العافية

شهيتني اسويها والله

----------


## يفداك قلبي

يعطيج العافية ..~

----------


## @ أم زايد @

تسلمين شهيههههههههههههههههه

----------


## My Life Style

*تسلمووووووووون ع المرووووووور*

----------


## عنقود عنب

والله انج مبدعة 
ما شاء الله عليج

----------


## Max!_MeL!a

يااااي حلوه الحركه .. 

روووووووووؤؤؤؤعه .. 

ثانكيوووو حبيبيتي ^.^

----------


## عاشقة حنون

*من صورة بين عليها روعه

اكيد راح اسويها


الله يعطيج الف عافيه اختي ع النقل*

----------


## مريوم الأموره

تسلمييييين عالطريقه الحلوه

----------


## My Life Style

_تسلمون ع المرور_

----------


## همس المشأعر

مشكوره ع الوصفه

----------


## My Life Style

_تسلمين غناتي_

----------


## حدي دلوعه

تسلمين الغلا

----------


## FM.

يعطيج العافيه..

----------


## شنيقيص

يييييييييم

----------


## (سنقباسية)

حلو ان شاء الله اجربه

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

تسلم ايدج

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

تسلمين يا ذوق ^_^

----------


## My Life Style



----------


## unreachabl

يمي يميييييي شكله فنـــــــــــــــتتك

----------


## إحساس مجروح

ياي عيبني الشكل 

يسلمووووووو

----------


## reme

تسلم الايادي

----------


## My Life Style



----------


## بدر0البدور

رووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## My Life Style



----------


## دلوعة زوجي

روووعه

يسلمو ع النقل يالغلا

----------


## دلو حبيبي عة

تسلمين والله يعطيج العاقيه

----------


## DIOR ONLY

الصراحه فنااااتك ..


الوصفه حلوة ووايد سهله .. انا احب الاكلاااات اللي مضمونها وشكلها يكوون حلو..

على الاقل يكون للواحد نفس انه ياكل ^_^


تسلمين اختي وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله دوووم مب يوم

----------


## ام فطامي3

تسلمين الغلا
سويتها اليوم وطلع طعمها يمي
والكل قال تسلم ايدج ياام فطامي
بصراحة كان بياض ويه  :Smile:

----------


## عرووس_بوظب

انا بعد سويتها وكانت عندنا عزيمة بنت اخوي وريلها والله انه ريلها تم يسالها كيف سوووه واتعلمي من عمتج والله اليوم ابدعت وتسلمين فديتج

----------


## ام هدويه

روعه ما شاء الله

----------


## still night

تسلمين على النقل المميز ^^

----------


## My Life Style



----------


## heart baby

تسلميــــــــن الغاليــ،ــــه




اولــ، مرهـ، اجوف هالحركــ،هـ، بالتووووست رووووووووعهـ،


يسلمـوـوـوـ,

----------


## My Life Style

_نورتي الموضوع

الله يعطيك العافية_

----------


## راشـ أم ـد

تسلم الايادي .. بجربها باجر

----------


## شمس الامارااات

سهله الطريقه
تسلم ايدج

----------


## أم مها11ري

_مممممممممممممممممم_
_والله لذييذ وتشهي_
_تسلميييين حبوبة_

----------


## My Life Style



----------


## شوق الدار

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## noooralain

:MashaAllah:

----------


## أم يوسف 85

واااااااااااايد حلوة الفكرة

----------


## My Life Style



----------


## عاشقةالرحمن

شكرا اختي

----------


## My Life Style

_تسلمين ع المرور الطيب_

----------


## NoOoMY

يمي يمي 

شكله يشهي

----------


## عشوقة غريبة

تسلم ايدج

----------


## غزلان-22

مشكوووووره الغلااااا

----------


## **سكون الليل**

*تسلمييين

بس الصــور مب ظآهرة معآي ..!*

----------


## My Life Style

_هني وعافيه ع قلوبكم_

----------


## My Life Style



----------


## الملكة UAE

واااو.. حلو حبيبتي..

----------


## My Life Style

_هني وعافيه ع قلوبكم_

----------


## >>الحنين<<

تسلم ايدج ..الفكرة حلوة.

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

روووووووعه


ثانـــكس ع النقل

----------


## My Life Style

_هني وعافيه ع قلوبكم_

----------


## دعفوسة

رووووووووووووعة

----------


## My Life Style



----------


## heno212

تسلمي ع الطرح 

لا خلا و لا عدم

----------


## علوه

يم يم يم يم شكله لذيييييذ

----------


## batata

شكلها روعه وبجربها انشا الله

----------


## Rosealmary

هلا خواتي الغاليات، وما قصرت أختنا صاحبة الموضوع، وأنا طبقت الأكلة وطلعت ماشاء الله شي غريب ولذيذ، جزاك الله خير،،،،

----------


## My Life Style



----------


## وعد44444

تسلم الايادي

----------


## My Life Style



----------


## جورى1977

تسلم ايدج والله وااااااايد رووووووعة بحاول اطبق طريقة الوردة عيبتني الحركة وااااايد

----------


## My Life Style



----------


## السيليه

تسلم ايدج والله وااااااايد رووووووعة

----------


## شجون القلب

رووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## reme

روووعة الطريقة
وسهلة
يسلموووووو

----------


## sharjah

يعطيج العافية حبوبة ع الوصفة .،ــ

----------


## My Life Style



----------


## رقيقة

كيوووووت

----------


## رها

يمي يمي لذيذة وروعة

----------


## #وجدان#

مشكووره فديتج

----------


## نبض وفى

تسلم ايدج يا الغالية

----------


## أم عوض88

جربتها هالأكله سهله ولذيييييييذه

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## شفاااادايم

مشكوووووره الغلااااا

----------


## aloshe

Thanks 7abebte
very nice

----------


## My Life Style

وتزهو صفحتي بضيآء حضوركـم لها..


ودي مغلف بعبق وردي

----------


## كشكش

تسلم ايدج

----------


## طبعي مزووحي

ابصرااااحه رووووووووووووعه

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

يمنع رفع المواضيع القديمة

يغلق ^_^

----------

